

Geoff Hinton's Dark Knowledge - visionscaper
http://fastml.com/geoff-hintons-dark-knowledge/

======
visionscaper
The idea of model compression is quite exciting to me. It could bring
difficult classification tasks such as scene analysis and large scale
classification of visual or auditory concepts to devices with limited
computation and memory resources. Think smart phones, but robots as well.

